# Who are the great pianists of the 21st century?



## EricABQ

I'm curious to know who you think are establishing themselves as the great pianists of this century?

As a guide, I would suggest (but only suggest) limiting the discussion to people who have released the majority of their recordings or done the majority of their touring in this century.


----------



## Op.123

Zimerman ......


----------



## moody

Burroughs said:


> Zimerman ......


He's 57 years old,if he's not established by now he won't ever be. But he certainly is just a good pianist and that's all.


----------



## RobertoDevereux

This may be too early to call, but Benjamin Grosvenor (20 y.o.) certainly has something that sets him apart from the rest of the stars. 

The interesting thing is that there doesn't seem to be anything truly remarkable coming from Russia. I wonder what happened to their pianist traditions. Of course, they are still producing technical virtuosi, but there doesn't seem to be anyone unusually talented. Perhaps Denis Matsuev (37 y.o.) or Miroslav Kultyshev (27 y.o)...

RD


----------



## EricABQ

It almost seems, at least in terms of fame and popularity, that it is shaping up as the century of the Asian pianist.


----------



## Ukko

Already established: Sokolov. The finest pianist now living. (In the 21st C., so...)


----------



## DavidA

moody said:


> He's 57 years old,if he's not established by now he won't ever be. But he certainly is just a good pianist and that's all.


You know, I wouldn't mind being 'just a good pianist' like Zimerman. His Liszt concertos certainly compare with anyone including Richter. I'd say a VERY good pianist. Whether 'great' only posterity will tell.


----------



## Andreas

I think all her recordings are from 2000 and later: Zhu Xiao-mei. Terrific Bach pianist.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

David Helfgott


----------



## moody

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> David Helfgott


Will you stop with the jokes,


----------



## moody

DavidA said:


> You know, I wouldn't mind being 'just a good pianist' like Zimerman. His Liszt concertos certainly compare with anyone including Richter. I'd say a VERY good pianist. Whether 'great' only posterity will tell.


The question was asking who are the great pianists of the 21st century. He doesn't qualify at all.


----------



## joen_cph

Except from Grosvenor, there are probably many Russian/Ukrainian and Chinese talents we will hear about in the future. I also like some of Yundi Li´s recordings (Prokofiev, Chopin concerti, Chopin Fantaisie Impromptu), but some would disagree. And Lang-Lang will maybe revise his very extrovert style somewhat ...


----------



## DavidA

moody said:


> The question was asking who are the great pianists of the 21st century. He doesn't qualify at all.


Sorry. From the following criteria:
(I) he is alive
(ii) he is playing the piano
(iii) this is the 21st century
He qualifies for consideration.


----------



## Ukko

DavidA said:


> Sorry. From the following criteria:
> (I) he is alive
> (ii) he is playing the piano
> (iii) this is the 21st century
> He qualifies for consideration.


You have identified the source of your misunderstanding. Zimerman is not a _great_ pianist.

Looks like the OP actually _meant_ to ask about pianists who did not establish themselves in the 20th C., but may do so in the 21st. Makes the whole thing a matter of speculation and unsubstantiated guesses. In that context I believe I'll go along with the poster above who speculated that Lang Lang might eventually smarten up.


----------



## moody

DavidA said:


> Sorry. From the following criteria:
> (I) he is alive
> (ii) he is playing the piano
> (iii) this is the 21st century
> He qualifies for consideration.


Why don't you read it all again--the OP certainly meant artists who are emerging now!!!!!!
Zimerman for all his qualities emerged a long time ago---once again he's 57.
I will go no further with this,as they say "It's hardly rocket science",
Hold on --Marth Argerich fits your criteria,so I nominate her.


----------



## JCarmel

What makes a great pianistic performance? Well for me, that is produced by an artist who doesn't get in the way of the music...who has the technical skill to perform it without the listener necessarily being aware of the performance...because the artistry and musicality of the performer is serving the ultimate ends of the composer...and one is lost in the music. 
I have several cds of Zimerman's that qualify for this description, 100%. What more is required... pianistic display, for its own sake?


----------



## EricABQ

Hilltroll72 said:


> Makes the whole thing a matter of speculation and unsubstantiated guesses.


I wouldn't necessarily say it is all speculation and unsubstantiated guesses. You can base your guesses on what they've done, and if they seem to be on a track that will make them one of the greats of this century. Some speculation, sure, but not wholly unsubstantiated.


----------



## ptr

It would have been quite easier if the OP had nominated a year post which the pianist should be born, like 1980...

Here are a few names from the born post 1980 group whose technical ability have impressed me if not always their ability to communicate the music:

Yevgeny Sudbin

Lang Lang

Yundi Li

Benjamin Grosvenor

Yuja Wang

Rafał Blechacz

David Fray

/ptr


----------



## Ukko

EricABQ said:


> I wouldn't necessarily say it is all speculation and unsubstantiated guesses. You can base your guesses on what they've done, and if they seem to be on a track that will make them one of the greats of this century. Some speculation, sure, but not wholly unsubstantiated.


_Eric_, I really would like to agree with you - the thread is your baby - but can't get to _any_ degree of substantiation, and that bumps up the degree of speculation to at least the 90th percentile. You titled the thread "Who are the great pianists of the 21st century?". We are only about a quarter of the way though 2013 so far. No oracle with the powers of the Delphian has yet made herself known, and if she does so in this thread I'm going to be asking her why.


----------



## moody

JCarmel said:


> What makes a great pianistic performance? Well for me, that is produced by an artist who doesn't get in the way of the music...who has the technical skill to perform it without the listener necessarily being aware of the performance...because the artistry and musicality of the performer is serving the ultimate ends of the composer...and one is lost in the music.
> I have several cds of Zimerman's that qualify for this description, 100%. What more is required... pianistic display, for its own sake?


You haven't understood the OP either---Zimerman has not emerged this century.
Lastly,I nave never seen him quoted as great until now,but if you you think that playing the notes without getting in the way is the ultimate----fine.But one usually talks about X's interpretation.


----------



## EricABQ

Hilltroll72 said:


> _Eric_, I really would like to agree with you - the thread is your baby - but can't get to _any_ degree of substantiation, and that bumps up the degree of speculation to at least the 90th percentile. You titled the thread "Who are the great pianists of the 21st century?". We are only about a quarter of the way though 2013 so far. No oracle with the powers of the Delphian has yet made herself known, and if she does so in this thread I'm going to be asking her why.


I certainly meant to invite speculation with this thread, so we aren't in that much of a disagreement.

Perhaps a better wording of the OP would have been "who are off to the best start for establishing themselves as the cream of the crop of 21st century pianists?"


----------



## DavidA

moody said:


> Why don't you read it all again--the OP certainly meant artists who are emerging now!!!!!!
> Zimerman for all his qualities emerged a long time ago---once again he's 57.
> I will go no further with this,as they say "It's hardly rocket science",
> Hold on --Marth Argerich fits your criteria,so I nominate her.


It is amazing how much you know. He actually SAID 'establishing themselves as GREAT pianists'. He didn't SAY 'emerging now'. Please read not suppose. It may be as the 21st century is 13 years old already that someone of Zimerman's age (who would have been 44 when the century began) is EMERGING - ie becoming recognised by the public at large (which is what the term implies) - as a great pianist. Please try and think of all the implications of statements instead of narrowing things down to your own frame of reference.
In any case, as in your mind all the great pianists are long since dead, why would you be interested in this particular subject?


----------



## moody

DavidA said:


> It is amazing how much you know. He actually SAID 'establishing themselves as GREAT pianists'. He didn't SAY 'emerging now'. Please read not suppose. It may be as the 21st century is 13 years old already that someone of Zimerman's age (who would have been 44 when the century began) is EMERGING - ie becoming recognised by the public at large (which is what the term implies) - as a great pianist. Please try and think of all the implications of statements instead of narrowing things down to your own frame of reference.
> In any case, as in your mind all the great pianists are long since dead, why would you be interested in this particular subject?


I have reported you to the moderators.

The OP stated: "as a guide I would suggest limiting the discussion to people who have released the majority of their recordings or done the majority of touring in this century".
Pretty well everyone else seems to have answered based on this so I fail to understand your problem.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

moody said:


> Will you stop with the jokes,


But I'm always serious- plus he is an Aussie......... Would you consider Geoffrey Rush!


----------



## moody

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> But I'm always serious- plus he is an Aussie......... Would you consider Geoffrey Rush!


Consider him as what? I've never heard of him.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ You obviously don't get put much.......


----------



## moody

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ You obviously don't get put much.......


The movie was a load of blah and not true to life at all.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Or try this


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Or even this then


----------



## TwoFourPianist

Ludovico Einaudi. His music may not be the most complex or virtuostic, but you can tell from his performances that he really cares about what he is playing. Also, he is the perfect composer/pianist for those who are not really into classical music. Therefore he is opening doors to the world of classics for those who are not already inside! I have great respect for this man. (Also, he's a really nice guy.)


----------



## hreichgott

Angela Hewitt. Now there's a real musician.


----------



## sharik

what do you all think of this one?


----------



## RobertoDevereux

Ah! Interesting - her name pops up regularly in concert programmes here in London, and I was curious. Thanks for showing the clip!

...And I think it's pretty bad  To me it sounds really bland and boring. And the mannerisms - mamma mia!!! And I thought Helene Grimaud was bad! 

What do you think?

RD


----------



## sharik

RobertoDevereux said:


> What do you think?


i think nothing, for i'm not a piano expert... just curious about others opinions.


----------



## ptr

hreichgott said:


> Angela Hewitt. Now there's a real musician.


Very fine player she is indeed, but is she not to established to be a 21st Century Pianist? (per the previous discussion)

/ptr


----------



## joen_cph

RobertoDevereux said:


> This may be too early to call, but Benjamin Grosvenor (20 y.o.) certainly has something that sets him apart from the rest of the stars.
> 
> The interesting thing is that there doesn't seem to be anything truly remarkable coming from Russia. I wonder what happened to their pianist traditions. Of course, they are still producing technical virtuosi, but there doesn't seem to be anyone unusually talented. Perhaps Denis Matsuev (37 y.o.) or *Miroslav Kultyshev *(27 y.o)...
> 
> RD


Yes, nice mentioning here. The fellow (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miroslav_Kultyshev) certainly has an a bit nerdy stage presence and a good technique, as in Prokofiev Sonata 7 here:


----------



## Ukko

joen_cph said:


> Yes, nice mentioning here. The fellow (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miroslav_Kultyshev) certainly has an a bit nerdy stage presence and a good technique, as in Prokofiev Sonata 7 here:


Hah! Dunno about 'nerdy'. That may be part of the 'appearance fallacy' associated with a receding chin exaggerated by a prominent nose. What startles me are his jerky movements and lunges; looks like he is emulating an early silent movie.


----------



## joen_cph

And no smiles during the ovation - prefers seriousness and a quick leave ;-).


----------



## Nevohteeb

*Finest of the 21st.*

Now, I think Mitsuko Uchida has given us some of her finest playing, this century. For example, Beethoven's last piano sonatas, from 29, to 32. To me, it is like I had never heard them before. They are so fresh. The Beethoven, 5 concertos. Mozart concertos, with the Cleveland Orchestra, with Uchida also conducting.


----------



## DavidA

One problem that young pianists have today is that just about everything has been recorded by major artists. The great pianists of the last century have put just about everything down in recording. So the new generation have the problem of being compared with the absolute greats of the previous generation. 
So who has something to say?
Volodos is a tremendous pianist to be compared with any.
Yuja Wang also appears to have a certain electricity about her playing.
And so has Lang Lang although I know it's not musically PC to like him.
In Britain there is young Benjamin Grovesnor - a really fantastic talent.


----------



## Andreas

DavidA said:


> One problem that young pianists have today is that just about everything has been recorded by major artists. The great pianists of the last century have put just about everything down in recording. So the new generation have the problem of being compared with the absolute greats of the previous generation.
> So who has something to say?
> Volodos is a tremendous pianist to be compared with any.
> Yuja Wang also appears to have a certain electricity about her playing.
> And so has Lang Lang although I know it's not musically PC to like him.
> In Britain there is young Benjamin Grovesnor - a really fantastic talent.


They still have the chance to perform and record modern works. Works that Arrau, Kempf, Gould, Richter, etc. either never had a chance to play because they were already dead, or works that are not yet fully explored. Things like Ligeti's Etudes, for instance. I'm sure there are many other works like that.


----------



## hreichgott

ptr said:


> Very fine player she is indeed, but is she not to established to be a 21st Century Pianist? (per the previous discussion)
> 
> /ptr


Depends on what you mean by "established". She won a couple of big competitions late in the 20th c. but most of her awards and recordings mentioned in her biography are after 2000.


----------



## ptr

hreichgott said:


> Depends on what you mean by "established". She won a couple of big competitions late in the 20th c. but most of her awards and recordings mentioned in her biography are after 2000.


Leaving her qualities and qualifications aside, and if I understood the OP correctly, pianists born in the 1950's should have been well established by now if they want to get ahead, and EricABQ wrote:



EricABQ said:


> I'm curious to know who you think are establishing themselves as the great pianists of this century?


And that for me is during the last three to four years and this seemingly disqualifies Miss Hewitt as someone who "established" herself during the 20th century not the 21th. (I know, I'm splitting hairs, but You asked!  )

/ptr (Who is a Hewitt fan!)


----------



## moody

Nevohteeb said:


> Now, I think Mitsuko Uchida has given us some of her finest playing, this century. For example, Beethoven's last piano sonatas, from 29, to 32. To me, it is like I had never heard them before. They are so fresh. The Beethoven, 5 concertos. Mozart concertos, with the Cleveland Orchestra, with Uchida also conducting.


Unfortunately she was born in 1948 which makes her age 65 and she is a Dame of the British Empire so not really of the 21st century. She was well established in the last one.


----------



## EricABQ

Hewitt is a good example of someone who will span both centuries, which highlights a flaw with my original idea for the discussion.

I think I erred by setting this up as a 21st century discussion. It probably would have been clearer to set it up with an age cutoff of 40 or something like that. 

But, even with the flawed premise it has been an interesting discussion.


----------



## millionrainbows

Ursula Oppens...no flies on her.


----------



## Nevohteeb

I concur. Also, she's a Canadian, like me.


----------



## Nevohteeb

Re: Uchida.I believe you are right, but I didn't realize she was that old. She looks like, she's in her early 50's, to me.


----------



## Nevohteeb

I think Jonathan Biss, is a fine musician/pianist. He is a great pianist of the 21st century. He is a great Chamber Music artist. I have heard him play at Marlboro Music, for several years. He also, has had several Carnegie Hall concerts recently, that were sold out. He has several records out. One, of the Brahms & Dvorak Piano Quintets, that I love, (with the Elias Quartet) on Onyx label (go to Arkiv.com) is one of his most recent cds.


----------



## moody

millionrainbows said:


> Ursula Oppens...no flies on her.


Well, at least we know she must be alive then.


----------



## kv466

I still gotta listen to a lot more from her but the girl who really excites me when I listen to her playing is Valentina Lisitsa. Her Chopin etudes are among the top five I've ever heard and other works are very exciting as well, including many Beethoven sonatas. I don't love her Mozart but I'm very excited about the Rachmaninov concertos I just ordered of hers on Decca with the LSO. Plus, I used to watch her live in the 90's a lot so we kinda go back. I like Vladimir Feltsman a lot as well as Xiayin Wang.


----------



## EllenBurgess

Orion Wess
Daniel Wnukowski
Martin Stadtfeld
Peter Hill etc are few of the pianists of this century I admire a lot.
Zbigniew preisner is not a pianist but i really like his compositions. You should check out his compositions for Damage and Oliver, oliver.


----------



## Op.123

Howard shelley, he is quite old but has some amazing, and really rather excellent recordings. One of my favourite pianists along with Richter, but he doesn't fit in here.


----------



## Vaneyes

Burroughs said:


> Howard shelley, he is quite old but has some amazing, and really rather excellent recordings. One of my favourite pianists along with Richter, but he doesn't fit in here.


Some experience with...not a lot. I have a couple of his Mozart PC recordings, which I rank as exceptional. I do not think much of his Rachmaninov, but instead reach for Rodriguez, and others.

Long story short, I'd happily place him in the honorable mentions. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

EllenBurgess said:


> Orion Wess
> Daniel Wnukowski
> Martin Stadtfeld
> Peter Hill etc are few of the pianists of this century I admire a lot.
> Zbigniew preisner is not a pianist but i really like his compositions. You should check out his compositions for Damage and Oliver, oliver.


You've stumped me with a few of those names, Ellen. And I'm gonna throw Xiao-Mei, Boffard, Lombardi, Garzon, Tchetuev, Tateno, and Schlime, right back at yuh. :tiphat:


----------



## PetrB

millionrainbows said:


> Ursula Oppens...no flies on her.


As long as she sticks to contemporary music... which she ventured out of very briefly -- there were flies AND maggots, that was such a bad decision.


----------



## Novelette

Surely Leslie Howard qualifies! At the very least, he is a stunningly accomplished artist. To perform, even if over the course of years, the more or less complete range of Liszt's oeuvre...

I understand the complaint that I've occasionally read or heard about his performances being competent but not necessarily _exuberant_, but I still treasure his complete Liszt recordings.

Lisitsa is another admirable pianist! She admitted to spending anywhere from 12 - 14 hours daily practicing--what a dedicated musician she is, and how wonderfully she plays!


----------



## Ravndal

Can't say I have anything good to say about Lisitsa. She lacks expression. Perhaps because she plays piano 14 hours everyday?

_Håvard Gimse_ is quite a underestimated pianist in my opinion. And he is a great live performer.


----------



## Novelette

Ravndal said:


> Can't say I have anything good to say about Lisitsa. She lacks expression. Perhaps because she plays piano 14 hours everyday?
> 
> _Håvard Gimse_ is quite a underestimated pianist in my opinion. And he is a great live performer.


Hmm, Lisitsa's playing never really struck me as being inexpressive. Oh well, maybe I'm too jealous of her talent and feel like I can somehow receive some of it as a sort of stigmata by propitiating the _geist_ that animates her talent? :angel:

By the way, Ravndal, I love your new avatar.


----------



## moody

Novelette said:


> Surely Leslie Howard qualifies! At the very least, he is a stunningly accomplished artist. To perform, even if over the course of years, the more or less complete range of Liszt's oeuvre...
> 
> I understand the complaint that I've occasionally read or heard about his performances being competent but not necessarily _exuberant_, but I still treasure his complete Liszt recordings.
> 
> Lisitsa is another admirable pianist! She admitted to spending anywhere from 12 - 14 hours daily practicing--what a dedicated musician she is, and how wonderfully she plays!


I am afraid he doesn't as he's 63 years of age.


----------



## Ravndal

Novelette said:


> Hmm, Lisitsa's playing never really struck me as being inexpressive. Oh well, maybe I'm too jealous of her talent and feel like I can somehow receive some of it as a sort of stigmata by propitiating the _geist_ that animates her talent?
> 
> By the way, Ravndal, I love your new avatar.


You are allowed to like her, but try compare her with other great pianists 










And thank you!!


----------



## Ravndal

But one thing is for sure. She sure is helping the classical community to grow with her youtube channel, and her choice of repertoire which is quite standard and reachable for beginners.


----------



## Nevohteeb

I believe that 3 young musicians, winners of this year's Van Cliburn Piano Competition, will shine in the future. Vadym Kholodenko, Beatrice Rana, and Sean Chen.


----------



## apricissimus

Ravndal said:


> Can't say I have anything good to say about Lisitsa. *She lacks expression.* Perhaps because she plays piano 14 hours everyday?


Some day I hope to learn what criticism like this actually _means_. (Add to that, what "musical" means.)

And you have _nothing_ good to say about Lisitsa? Really? Is she that bad?


----------



## EricABQ

I'll throw in a mention for Andrea Bacchetti. I think he is around 40, and the bulk of his recordings have been released this century.

He plays a lot of Bach, but I know him from two recordings - Galuppi piano sonatas and Cherubini piano sonatas, both of which I really enjoy. I plan to get his recording of Bach's Toccatas in the near future.

He has several videos on Youtube if interested.


----------



## Rehydration

Nevohteeb said:


> I believe that 3 young musicians, winners of this year's Van Cliburn Piano Competition, will shine in the future. Vadym Kholodenko, Beatrice Rana, and Sean Chen.


I agree. Also, 14-year-old Anita Pari.


----------



## Selby

My opinion: *Stephen Hough*, unequivocally.
My perception of respected popular opinion: *Grigory Sokolov*


----------



## hpowders

Yes. Stephen Hough is very fine. Love his recording of 2 Hummel Piano Concertos & the Liszt B Minor Sonata that Bettina recommended to me.


----------



## Pugg

Evegny Sudbin and Daniil Daniil Trifonov by miles.


----------



## Judith

hpowders said:


> Yes. Stephen Hough is very fine. Love his recording of 2 Hummel Piano Concertos & the Liszt B Minor Sonata that Bettina recommended to me.


Seeing him live in a fortnight! Amazing pianist!


----------



## Selby

hpowders said:


> Yes. Stephen Hough is very fine. Love his recording of 2 Hummel Piano Concertos & the Liszt B Minor Sonata that Bettina recommended to me.


I haven't heard the Hummel concertos but his recording of 3 Hummel sonatas is enjoyable. I've not heard anyone else play those pieces so it's hard to compare. I'm pleased that you like it.

I find his interpretations to have so much sensitivity and nuance without losing any of the emotional power - vigor - of the pieces. Usually, I find, when people refer to a piano interpretation as being 'sensitive' I experience it as being a little aloof, meandering, unfocused, or even, in the worst cases, bordering on new age-y or spa-esque. When I say it about Sir Hough I mean that he brings out the notes, he makes you lean in, he captivates your attention with the nuance, and then he doesn't let go, but he is also capable of the virtuoso pyrotechnics. His recording of the Chopin's Four Ballades and Four Scherzos is a great example: he intersperses the ballades with the scherzos. I have never heard someone play the ballades with more subtelty and I have never heard someone play the scherzos with more intensity. For example, his reading of the second scherzo clocks in at 9:47. Garrick Ohlsson's clocks 12:21.

If Steven Hough has recorded it, it is likely my favorite interpretation. There are exceptions, I prefer other interpreters for the French pieces he has recorded (particularly Pascal Rogé). But, to drive home my subjective point: my favorite recordings of Opus 111, D. 960, and the B minor sonatas are all from the same person. He plays Mompou better than Mompou plays Mompou. Stephen Hough. That is saying a lot. I'm also a little obsessed with his 2 recorded piano compositions at the moment.

Oh yeah. He is also just a kind and decent human being. He performs with my local Orchestra regularly (every 2-3 years-ish) and I have had the pleasure.

Living the Classical Life episode with him: 




cheers,


----------



## Selby

Judith said:


> Seeing him live in a fortnight! Amazing pianist!


How fantastic! What will he be playing?


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Evegny Sudbin and Daniil Daniil Trifonov by miles.


Can't argue with that!


----------



## Judith

Selby said:


> How fantastic! What will he be playing?


Debussy: Clair de Lune
Debussy: Images Book II
Schumann: Fantasie op. 17
Debussy: La terrasse des audiences du clair de lune (Preludes Bk II)
Debussy: Images Book I
Beethoven: Sonata in F minor op. 57 (Appassionata)

He is performing in Harrogate which is not too far from where I live.

Saw him last summer in Leeds performing Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini so this is second time seeing him live!

Just can't wait! Addicted to his performances and feel as though he just glides on the piano beautifully!

Have the Hummel Concertos and again beautifully performed!


----------



## Selby

Pugg said:


> Evegny Sudbin and Daniil Daniil Trifonov by miles.


I agree that they are both fantastically talented young pianists. Of the younger generation I also have high hopes for Cathy Krier and Igor Levit. I would also nominate Nelson Feire as one of the greats still recording - he seems to only be getting better.


----------



## Nevohteeb

EricABQ said:


> I'm curious to know who you think are establishing themselves as the great pianists of this century?
> 
> As a guide, I would suggest (but only suggest) limiting the discussion to people who have released the majority of their recordings or done the majority of their touring in this century.


At the top of my list, is Mitsuko Uchida. Her interpretations of the Beethoven sonatas, especially the late ones #27 to 32, are, to me, like I am hearing them for the first time. Especially the "Hammerklavier" sonata, and the Opus. 111. There is a connection in my mind and heart. Mitsuko was a Marlboro Music Festival alumnus, and now is the director there. My favourite pianist of the 20th century was Rudolf Serkin, who was director at Marlboro, until his death in '91. He was my favourite musician/pianist of the 20th century. Other pianists,I have come to admire, are, Paul West, Stephen Hough, Evgeny Kissin, and Jon Kimura Parker (Canada).


----------



## bestellen

I concur. Also, she's a Canadian, like me.


----------



## Vaneyes

bestellen said:


> I concur. Also, she's a Canadian, like me.


Diana Krall?


----------



## Nevohteeb

Danil Trifinov; and Mitsuko Uchida, Stephen Hough are the current ones on my list. If I come across more, I will put them down.


----------



## Pugg

I will add Vestards Šimkus, no so familiar but a giant on the piano.


----------



## Nevohteeb

How about Danil Trifinov. He won the Tchaikovsky Competition back in 2011. Heard him play a Mozart concerto with the Philadelphia Orchestra (live streaming on my computer, on WRTI Philadelphia), earlier this Winter. He is great with the Rachmaninoff 3rd, with all those notes, and with Mozart.


----------

